# Walking Dead



## Ox Eye

I had watched a couple of episodes at the end of last seasonâ€™s Walking Dead and got hooked. So, before the current season began, I went through a marathon watching of the last several seasons to catch up on the background of the story and how it got to where it is.

Just for giggles I also watched a couple of episodes of this seasonâ€™s Z Nation.

There are quite a few similarities between the two shows. Both, of course, are plagued by animated and hungry dead people. Both have a group of survivors thrown together by circumstances. Both groups have greater motivation for survival other than personal reasons. See, both groups have someone among them with a potential for a â€œcureâ€ to the problem. But, there, the similarities end. And, in that dissimilarity it would seem the likelihood of success between both groups would be with the Walking Dead group. On the Z Nation, you see, some dead people can RUN!
*****
Now, since itâ€™s me writing this post, the following should not be surprising. Point of Fact: Under the timeline of the show itâ€™s been a year and a half since the outbreak began. If ethanol gasoline was a part of the â€œrealityâ€ of Walking Dead, *everybody* would be walking.

Think about it.


----------



## Gemini8

Wow, do all of your posts reference ethanol somehow? It's a freaking tv show for cripe's sake.


----------



## Ox Eye

Gemini8 said:


> Wow, do all of your posts reference ethanol somehow? It's a freaking tv show for cripe's sake.


You didn't think about it, did ya? There are some real-world applications that are all too possible.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Gemini8

I don't obssess on ethanol like you seem to do. I enjoy the show for what it is, which is entertainment. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Ox Eye

Dude, I fully realize it's entertainment. But it doesn't necessarilly have to be mindless entertainment. One can thoughtfully extrapolate. For example, solar EMPs are a real possibility that could shut everything down electronically. To fix it you're going to need a power source if any repairs are to be made. Gasoline comes to mind. And, since repairs will take a good bit of time to accomplish, you will need a power source for a good bit of time. Ethanol gasoline don't have that kind of shelf life. That's what I'm just sayin'. But, if you prefer not to think, just focus on the first segment of my OP. I'm OK with that.


----------



## dwilliams35

Have you seen a professional about this obsession? It's really not healthy.



Gasoline was going bad in fairly short order a long, long time before anybody ever put alcohol in it.


----------



## Ox Eye

It's been about a year and a half since I tried to rally the 2Cool Troops to take a stand against government mandated ethanol because every one of you have a stake in it, whether you know it or not. The results of my efforts were slim to none. I get it that "fighting city hall" is a bothersome challenge that most folks just aren't up to. But that's not what I'm asking of anyone, here and now. All I did was present a sidebar of a fact and suggest it be given some thought. Period! 

Avoiding reality, much like you would a zombie? Now that's unhealthy.


----------



## dwilliams35

When the dead rise and begin to walk the earth in search of live people to eat, I really, really think that the ethanol content of fuel is going to be way down the priority list.

As far as "my stake in it", I for one have pretty much accepted it and moved on: just like the economic disaster that was foretold when they took tetraethyl lead out of gas, we pretty much got over it: we learned to adapt, learned the tricks around the problems, started buying engines that could handle it, etc. etc. etc.: I'm to the point now that it really doesn't affect my life in any significant way, at least not enough to obsess over having it in there. Would i rather not have it in there? Of course. I also want my leaded gasoline back (well, not really: no point in it anymore.) , want 2,4,5T to be available at any feed store, want Chlordane still on the shelves, etc. etc. etc... Wish in one hand...


----------



## Ox Eye

dwilliams35 said:


> When the dead rise and begin to walk the earth in search of live people to eat, I really, really think that the ethanol content of fuel is going to be way down the priority list.


I'm glad you added to the above comment because my command of the English language is wholly insufficient to describe just how idiotic it is.

But, for the addendum, "Wish in one hand..." willingly take it in the rear appears to be your MO. Admittedly, the ultimate results for me may be very much the same, but I can't be called "easy". And that's something I can be proud about.


----------



## dwilliams35

Ox Eye said:


> I'm glad you added to the above comment because my command of the English language is wholly insufficient to describe just how idiotic it is.


 Well that's just really handy, since the effect of ethanol-laden fuel in a zombie apocalypse is the point of this thread, is it not?



Ox Eye said:


> But, for the addendum, "Wish in one hand..." willingly take it in the rear appears to be your MO. Admittedly, the ultimate results for me may be very much the same, but I can't be called "easy". And that's something I can be proud about.


 It's a matter of choosing your battles, and not sweating the small stuff. This is the small stuff. We've been adapting to different fuel mixtures for decades, with multiple fuels. I for one had a heck of a lot more personal effect from the low-sulfur diesel progression than ethanol in gas: I've just made the effort to work around that too. If I was in a position where ethanol in fuel at all really adversely affected my life, I'm sure I'd be perturbed about it, but I'd still put more effort into adjusting to the change as opposed to just sitting around whining about it to anybody in earshot.. The chances are very high that ethanol is not going away, just like ULSD isn't going away: Getting foot-stomping mad about it doesn't make the engines run; making the effort to adapt to the change does. Who knows, it may even be an effective enough adaptation to carry you through a zombie apocalypse..


----------



## Ox Eye

dwilliams35 said:


> Well that's just really handy, since the effect of ethanol-laden fuel in a zombie apocalypse is the point of this thread, is it not?


No, it is not.



dwilliams35 said:


> It's a matter of choosing your battles, and not sweating the small stuff. This is the small stuff


Being dead on the water as a sudden storm approaches bringing rough conditions is life-threatening. Sans the storm, I have been left dead on the water a few times because of government mandated ethanol. My government putting me and my passengers in a potential life-threatening situation is hardly "small stuff". I have jumped through all kinds of hoops to "accomodate" dealing with this matter. The only thing that works is using Real Gas. So, do excuse me if I am a tad prejudiced against ethanol. And, do excuse me some more for *****ing about it from time to time when the alleged purposes of ethanol are patently false.


----------



## dwilliams35

Ox Eye said:


> No, it is not.
> 
> Being dead on the water as a sudden storm approaches bringing rough conditions is life-threatening. Sans the storm, I have been left dead on the water a few times because of government mandated ethanol. My government putting me and my passengers in a potential life-threatening situation is hardly "small stuff". I have jumped through all kinds of hoops to "accomodate" dealing with this matter. The only thing that works is using Real Gas. So, do excuse me if I am a tad prejudiced against ethanol. And, do excuse me some more for *****ing about it from time to time when the alleged purposes of ethanol are patently false.


 We're all "prejudiced" against ethanol. There's a difference between prejudiced and obsessed.


----------



## Ox Eye

dwilliams35 said:


> We're all "prejudiced" against ethanol. There's a difference between prejudiced and obsessed.


Taking the wife out on a normal fishing trip without an unnessary worry of having to get back to the dock by way of rescue helicopter.

Prejudicial or obsessive?


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Maybe the virus infected the gasoline and "revived" it.

Tonight's show is supposed to be the most gruesome yet.


----------



## Gemini8

Pretty sad life when you can't even watch tv for just mindless entertainment.


----------



## Ox Eye

Gemini8 said:


> Pretty sad life when you can't even watch tv for just mindless entertainment.


The sad life is just being mindless. The whole point, a legitimate observation, went right over your head, didn't it? That being the case, have any comments on the first part of my OP? Anything?


----------



## mrau

Not to sidetrack everyone from the resurrected ethanol debate, but is Z Nation actually any good? I googled it up and it's done by The Asylum. The Asylum might have put out a decent show at some point, but I've never seen one. Their typical schtick is to copy a high budget movie and give it a slightly different title. And they'll use terrible directors, actors, props and effects:

http://www.quora.com/How-does-The-A...s-of-the-lowest-quality-and-continue-to-do-so

If it's watchable I'll check it out. I really had my doubts when I saw who is behind it though.


----------



## Ox Eye

Wellsir, with the couple of obnoxious ankle-biters, there's isn't all that much here that you could sidetrack any more than already has been done. 

I have only watched two episodes of Z Nation. But, in my opinion, WD is a better production all the way around.


----------



## Ox Eye

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Tonight's show is supposed to be the most gruesome yet.


For the "stookey" character it certainly was. Betcha he'll think twice before attending another BBQ.


----------



## Steelersfan

Pretty low key episode until the end. 

Spoiler:
Guess Bob is taking Dale's place from the comics. I assume Bob was bitten at the food bank and is why he was outside balling like a baby all by himself.

Wonder how the hunters will react when they find out they ate tainted meat....

Gareth:
â€œIf it makes you feel any better, you taste much better than we thought you would.â€

Ouch....


----------



## mrau

Ox Eye said:


> For the "stookey" character it certainly was. Betcha he'll think twice before attending another BBQ.


Yeah, that scene was right out of a Stephen King novel. It actually reminded me of one of his short stories. I'll check out Z Nation; thanks for the intel on it. Maybe The Asylum stepped up their game finally. Even if it's just tolerable it'll be good filler between WD episodes.


----------



## Steelersfan

IMO, don't waste your time on Z nation. Worse special effects than sharknado.


----------



## Ox Eye

Steelersfan said:


> I assume Bob was bitten at the food bank and is why he was outside balling like a baby all by himself.


Now there's something I didn't snap-to. Does make sense, tho. Looking forward to seeing how it goes down.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater

Ox Eye said:


> Now there's something I didn't snap-to. Does make sense, tho. Looking forward to seeing how it goes down.


Remember when Rick described to Gareth the contents of his buried bag of weapons... and the red handled machete? And what he was going to do with it??


----------



## Ox Eye

Mr. Saltwater said:


> Remember when Rick described to Gareth the contents of his buried bag of weapons... and the red handled machete? And what he was going to do with it??


Yessir. I also remember Rick vowing to "kill them all". But then he got reunited with baby Judith and forgot about it. There's been several times they were going to do something, got sidetracked, and not doing it came back to bite them on the butt. Here we go again.


----------



## mrau

Ox Eye said:


> Now there's something I didn't snap-to. Does make sense, tho. Looking forward to seeing how it goes down.


I didn't snap to that either, but my wife did. Whoever brought up the Herschel analogy might be on to something. Of course this time someone ate the leg. LOL.


----------



## Ox Eye

mrau said:


> Whoever brought up the Herschel analogy might be on to something.


With Herschel, supposedly the trick was in the rapid severing of the lower leg before the "virus" spread. If that's the case, the butchering several hours later would be too late to make a difference.


----------



## mrau

Ox Eye said:


> With Herschel, supposedly the trick was in the rapid severing of the lower leg before the "virus" spread. If that's the case, the butchering several hours later would be too late to make a difference.


I'm probably overthinking a zombie flick, but what I was getting at was that Herschel had his leg amputated in time so he wouldn't turn. And then he went on to continue to provide a good, stabilizing influence to the group.

Bob obviously was going to turn if he'd been bitten, but would also benefit the group albeit in a different way than Herschel did if the Terminus guys turned after eating the infected leg. Then they couldn't harm the group anymore. So both guys help the group after losing a limb.

Of course I'm just speculating here. In the preview it sounds like the Terminus guys take out at least a couple of more from the group so if they turn from eating Bob it takes a while.


----------



## My Little Big boat

They said 3 were missing, the other 2 are Darrel and Carol who went to look for Beth after Darrel seen the car with the cross.


----------



## NOCREEK

Y'all are scaring me......


----------



## bearintex

Steelersfan said:


> IMO, don't waste your time on Z nation. Worse special effects than sharknado.


The episode I'm watching now has a znado. I chit you not.


----------



## mrau

My Little Big boat said:


> They said 3 were missing, the other 2 are Darrel and Carol who went to look for Beth after Darrel seen the car with the cross.


I think you nailed it. That's exactly where the "three" came from in the preview. Man, I must have been asleep at the wheel on this episode.


bearintex said:


> The episode I'm watching now has a znado. I chit you not.


Okay, so The Asylum is still up to their usual shameless schtick. LOL. That's okay, that stuff has its place. As long as you know what you're getting going in.


----------



## Ox Eye

In the last episode, as Michonne and Rick were walking and talking, the lost sword came up in the conversation. Michonne said she didn't miss the sword (katana). Well, doggone it, I miss it. Yeah, she's still capable of taking care of herself ... but it just won't be the same without the slice-and-dice efficiency. Like Daryl's crossbow, the katana was something of a trademark.

Oh, well. Maybe it will, somehow, find it's way back to her.


----------



## Wolf6151

Ox Eye said:


> In the last episode, as Michonne and Rick were walking and talking, the lost sword came up in the conversation. Michonne said she didn't miss the sword (katana). Well, doggone it, I miss it. Yeah, she's still capable of taking care of herself ... but it just won't be the same without the slice-and-dice efficiency. Like Daryl's crossbow, the katana was something of a trademark.
> 
> Oh, well. Maybe it will, somehow, find it's way back to her.


Maybe the Termite's have it and used it to cut off Bob's leg. Maybe this is how she gets it back.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Is it Sunday yet??????
I hate having to wait...lol

Yea I think someone from Terminus will have the sword.


----------



## Ox Eye

Wolf6151 said:


> Maybe the Termite's have it and used it to cut off Bob's leg. Maybe this is how she gets it back.





My Little Big boat said:


> Yea I think someone from Terminus will have the sword.


That would be good. We'll just have to wait and see. And, yeah, the waiting part is a pain. As I said earlier, before this season started I caught up to speed by watching several previous seasons. They were running the episodes back-to-back and you didn't have to wait to find out what was going to happen. I got too used to that and the suspense of waiting a week, now, is a pain.

BTW, they were running another zombie movie on AMC this afternoon. But, it was too much to grasp so I turned it off pretty quick. Daggone zombies had the ability to use weapons. One was weilding a meat cleaver and another picked up a dropped automatic rifle and was wildly emptying the magazine and taking out both zombies and normal folk. That just ain't right!


----------



## Ox Eye

My Little Big boat said:


> Is it Sunday yet??????
> I hate having to wait...lol
> 
> Yea I think someone from Terminus will have the sword.


The sword AND the red handled machete were in play! It's like you have an advanced copy of the script.


----------



## portalto

Very intense. Before Rick started on Gareth, I was like 'kill him'.


----------



## Wygans

Ox Eye said:


> The sword AND the red handled machete were in play! It's like you have an advanced copy of the script.


or read the comic


----------



## Ox Eye

Wygans said:


> or read the comic


Ahhh, what??? I haven't read a comic book since I was eleven or twelve, sitting on the floor in the comic book aisle, waiting for my folks to finish grocery shopping.

Imagine my surprise to learn that Archie was killed.


----------



## My Little Big boat

I came in from fishing, ready to watch my show, dang cable is out! Oh well guess I will have to try and catch a rerun..


----------



## Ox Eye

My Little Big boat said:


> I came in from fishing, ready to watch my show, dang cable is out! Oh well guess I will have to try and catch a rerun..


Bummer! Hopefully, you at least had some fish for supper.


----------



## Jamie_Lee

My Little Big boat said:


> I came in from fishing, ready to watch my show, dang cable is out! Oh well guess I will have to try and catch a rerun..


If you have Comcast you can look "on demand" in the "tv shows" section! That is how I watch it if I miss it  Or it will say "falls top picks" and it will be in there also


----------



## My Little Big boat

Ox Eye said:


> Bummer! Hopefully, you at least had some fish for supper.


Have some mahi for tonight! Thanks to my daughter.. She got her first one yesterday.

Jamie, I have Grande, I am hoping it is on demand!


----------



## Ox Eye

Tune in an hour early Sunday. They'll run it again before the regularly scheduled episode.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

That (the ethanol thing) was actually the FIRST thing I thought of when they were working on getting the bus running and then that car drove by. 
I don't obsess over it because I get it...it's a TV show, but I do agree the thought did enter my brain when I saw that.


----------



## Steelersfan

Bus was a diesel....
How long does diesel last?


----------



## bg

Steelersfan said:


> Bus was a diesel....
> How long does diesel last?


It's said to degrade in 3 - 6 months but I think if you filter it to get the algae out and have a good water separator, you can probably burn fuel much older than that - like several years.


----------



## Kenner21

My Little Big boat said:


> I came in from fishing, ready to watch my show, dang cable is out! Oh well guess I will have to try and catch a rerun..


You can also watch them on the AMC website.


----------



## Ox Eye

BlueWaveCapt said:


> That (the ethanol thing) was actually the FIRST thing I thought of when they were working on getting the bus running and then that car drove by.
> I don't obsess over it because I get it...it's a TV show, but I do agree the thought did enter my brain when I saw that.


Exactly! You don't have to switch off your mind while watching mindless entertainment. I knew about motion picture license, before I understood the term, watching Roy Rogers shoot his Six Shooter nine times without reloading. Things happen in movies that can't happen in real life, but movie producers often take license with reality. So, yeah, I can watch dead people walking around while recognizing the realities overlooked. One, in particular, was that everybody would be walking long before ethanol set there for a year and a half.

While dead people walking around isn't very likely to happen, solar EMPs are an all too possible horror story. I'm not suggesting anyone get all obsessed about it. But, some though needs to be given to just how civilization would be reinstated in less than a century if there was no available power source to put things back in order. You'd have to start from scratch. Rebuilding would take years. Ethanol's shelf life is guaged in months. Ignoring that fact? Now, that's mindless!


----------



## mrau

Ox Eye said:


> Exactly! You don't have to switch off your mind while watching mindless entertainment. I knew about motion picture license, before I understood the term, watching Roy Rogers shoot his Six Shooter nine times without reloading. Things happen in movies that can't happen in real life, but movie producers often take license with reality. So, yeah, I can watch dead people walking around while recognizing the realities overlooked. One, in particular, was that everybody would be walking long before ethanol set there for a year and a half.
> 
> While dead people walking around isn't very likely to happen, *solar EMPs are an all too possible horror story. * I'm not suggesting anyone get all obsessed about it. But, some though needs to be given to just how civilization would be reinstated in less than a century if there was no available power source to put things back in order. You'd have to start from scratch. Rebuilding would take years. Ethanol's shelf life is guaged in months. Ignoring that fact? Now, that's mindless!


Funny you should mention that. We recently missed a solar flare that would have generated a solar storm on our planet that would have sent us back to the 18th century according to NASA engineers. I forget how close it actually was, but it seems like they said if the Earth had been 3-5 days earlier or later in its orbit almost everything electrical would have been fried.

These events happen roughly every 150 years. Of course the last one, the Carrington Event, just fried the telegraph cables ... not many electronics back then. These days everything in our society depends upon electronics. Grocery store supply chains, fuel supply chains, water supply systems, communications, etc. Now there's a realistic zombie apocalypse. Can you imagine how many people are going to be wandering around like zombies looking for food and water if the grid goes down? And a major solar storm or nuke EMP is going to put our grid down for at least five years.


----------



## Ox Eye

mrau said:


> Funny you should mention that. We recently missed a solar flare that would have generated a solar storm on our planet that would have sent us back to the 18th century according to NASA engineers. I forget how close it actually was, but it seems like they said if the Earth had been 3-5 days earlier or later in its orbit almost everything electrical would have been fried.


It was my recollection of that near miss that guided my line of thought. Next time we might not be so lucky. And it's that very real possibility that validates my point.


----------



## mrau

Ox Eye said:


> It was my recollection of that near miss that guided my line of thought. Next time we might not be so lucky. And it's that very real possibility that validates my point.


I haven't seen it yet, but the latest edition of one of the NRA monthly mags has an article on the EMP threat. A Buddy read it yesterday. Newt Gingrich has an organization that's been trying to raise EMP awareness and a handful of others have as well. Typical federal government response though. Ignore the warnings and throw $$$ at the problem after the fact. The problem with EMP is there won't be any after.


----------



## Steelersfan

http://news.sky.com/story/1361142/giant-sunspot-sparks-massive-solar-flares

To stay totally off topic, sun flare activity is quite intense right now....


----------



## mrau

Steelersfan said:


> http://news.sky.com/story/1361142/giant-sunspot-sparks-massive-solar-flares
> 
> To stay totally off topic, sun flare activity is quite intense right now....


The thread did drift a little didn't it? But it's okay, because the OP took part in it. That's my story anyway. LOL.


----------



## Bocephus

mrau said:


> I haven't seen it yet, but the latest edition of one of the NRA monthly mags has an article on the EMP threat. A Buddy read it yesterday. Newt Gingrich has an organization that's been trying to raise EMP awareness and a handful of others have as well. Typical federal government response though. Ignore the warnings and throw $$$ at the problem after the fact. The problem with EMP is there won't be any after.


Our current administration doesn't take anything serious....well anything of great importance that is. Although golfing, and vacations are high on the list of priorities...


----------



## Hookless

I thought our current administration was and EMP.

Oh sorry, they are not an EMP they are an imp.

An *imp* is a mythological being similar to a fairy or goblin, frequently described in folklore and superstition.

I wonder if they watch Walking Dead?


----------



## Ox Eye

Steelersfan said:


> To stay totally off topic, sun flare activity is quite intense right now....





mrau said:


> The thread did drift a little didn't it? But it's okay, because the OP took part in it. That's my story anyway. LOL.


I didnâ€™t get off topic. I used the topic to make the reasonable observation that, with ethanol, our heroes would all be walking right along with the dead people. It was a point of fact injected into a fantasy to which lots of people are drawn. 

Ethanol is another fantasy into which â€œlots of peopleâ€ are drawn â€¦ and they arenâ€™t interested in fact being injected. They donâ€™t want to know that their grocery bills are higher, that they get less mileage, that wildlife is being harmed, that wetlands/grasslands are disappearing, that pollution is getting worse, that they are being lied to and that the country is not â€œstronger, cleaner and more secureâ€. And, from my observations, they get sort of testy when that fantasy is interrupted, as well.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Steelersfan said:


> Bus was a diesel....
> How long does diesel last?


I have a John Deere loader at work I filled up 4 years ago and still have 1/2 a tank.. Still runs like a champ.


----------



## Ox Eye

My Little Big boat said:


> I have a John Deere loader at work I filled up 4 years ago and still have 1/2 a tank.. Still runs like a champ.


http://www.bellperformance.com/blog...e-Avoided-with-Clean-Fuel-and-Sound-Practices


----------



## My Little Big boat

I think last weeks episode comes on tonight!!


----------



## Ox Eye

My Little Big boat said:


> I think last weeks episode comes on tonight!!


Did it? Had the TVs off catering to all the little trick or treaters, so I didn't see anything.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Yep, it comes on agin at 4am if you feel like staying up


----------



## Ox Eye

Well, last week Michonne got her sword back. This week we'll see if she welcomes it back ... or not. I'll be disappointed if she rejects it. I think it would prove to be a mistake. Tune in and we'll see.


----------



## My Little Big boat

I wanta see who is with Darrell! Wounderful if it is Andrea? I don't remember seeing her die, just left to assume she did


----------



## Gemini8

My Little Big boat said:


> I wanta see who is with Darrell! Wounderful if it is Andrea? I don't remember seeing her die, just left to assume she did


Pretty sure she's dead - Michone took care of her. I have a feeling it's Morgan.


----------



## BretE

It's Beth.....gotta be.....


----------



## dwilliams35

My Little Big boat said:


> I wanta see who is with Darrell! Wounderful if it is Andrea? I don't remember seeing her die, just left to assume she did


 So she's going to be the only person in the history of the zombie apocalypse to survive a bite?


----------



## Ox Eye

Gemini8 said:


> Pretty sure she's dead - Michone took care of her. I have a feeling it's Morgan.


Michonne doesn't know Morgan. Daryl doesn't either, for that matter. So, the scenario with Daryl coming out of the woods alone to meet Michonne wouldn't make sense.

Beth is supposed to be in some sort of hospital, so I don't think she would be brought back without an episode where she is rescued.

We didn't actually she Andrea off herself. It was implied. though. But, the circumstances in play when she was last seen doesn't lend itself to this being her.

But, then, I don't have any alternate suggestions of just who it might be.

We may all be surprised.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Well we will find out in a few min 
I goggled and it said Andrea shot herself but don't remember seeing that...


----------



## dwilliams35

My Little Big boat said:


> Well we will find out in a few min
> I goggled and it said Andrea shot herself but don't remember seeing that...


 She got bit by the governor's "minion" guy after he turned... Then the others found her, gave her a revolver to finish herself. I think Michonne stayed with her while she did it.


----------



## Gemini8

Oh fudge......


----------



## Ox Eye

What the hey ...

Now, this is getting confusing.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

Tonight's episode was a little on the weird side. But the black guy got away. I have a feeling that someone's comming to the rescue. Soon now. Hmmmmm. Very interesting. :ac550:


----------



## dwilliams35

Well, we've got at least another week to guess "who's with Darrel"...

I'm going with several survivors from the hospital after he busts in to save beth and carol..


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

I'm glad Gorman got what was comming to him. He was a *****.


----------



## vette74

How did Beth know the other guy was a doctor?


----------



## Ox Eye

JOHNNY QUEST said:


> Tonight's episode was a little on the weird side. But the black guy got away. I have a feeling that someone's comming to the rescue. Soon now. Hmmmmm. Very interesting. :ac550:


Well, if Carol was there (injured, somehow) then Daryl was there. And, he may have seen Noah escape, took him back to the church where he knew he could get the help he needed to rescue Carol ... and, he may have seen Beth was there, as well.

This skipping around nonsense does irritate me, though. It's hard enough to follow a continuous time-line. Don't like skipping.


----------



## My Little Big boat

vette74 said:


> How did Beth know the other guy was a doctor?


His wallet in the filling cabinet I think


----------



## Ox Eye

Interesting sidebar on something I've noticed. It seems a general theme that the individuals in charge of these post-apocolypse encampments have megalomanic tendencies. That may not be a survivalist quality. It appears directly a link to their downfall. For practical, everyday application, think "Obama".


----------



## Ox Eye

Well, in about an hour we will see what happens. I haven't got a clue, though, where they're going next. I am prepared to be completely surprised.


----------



## My Little Big boat

I'm not a scientist! Lol 
Let's see if he gets shot for that one


----------



## Ox Eye

Looks like Eugene's insurance policy just expired.

Disturbing turn.
**********
How did the water from the firehose dispatch the walkers? Could that be a clue to something?


----------



## bg

I told my wife he was full of it when he first appeared on the show.

It looked to me as though the pressure from the water blew their heads apart.


----------



## dwilliams35

Ox Eye said:


> Looks like Eugene's insurance policy just expired.
> 
> Disturbing turn.
> **********
> How did the water from the firehose dispatch the walkers? Could that be a clue to something?


I think they're just rotten. If you think about it, it really doesn't take much to vaporize one of their skulls- if you can do it with a firehouse too, giddy up.


----------



## Ox Eye

bg said:


> It looked to me as though the pressure from the water blew their heads apart.


Ok, I can buy that. It just didn't look like it was doing much. They got wet and fell down for the most part.

From the sneak prevue we see that Carol is OK and back with Daryl. Of course, the question now becomes "whose being burned". Seemed to be someone Carol was fond of.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Hope it isn't Beth's body they are burning, but it doesn't look good..... Also, ifff Eugene survives the beating he took from Abraham, it will take a lot for the group to trust him. I don't read the comics and don't want to know yet. We'll see.


----------



## Ox Eye

They spent a lot of time on Abraham's hand. That could be important. Maybe Abe got a slight nick from a Walker. Maybe, just enough for his immune system to build up resistance leading to immunity. It would be a direct steal from Z Nation, and I don't know if the producers are that cheesy. But, as of tonight's episode, it would appear they got nothing else to drive the show.

Just sayin'


----------



## Hotrod

I called it. Knew Eugene was a fake. Hope the show picks up. It's boring without Daryl and Rick in the episodes


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Hope it isn't Beth's body they are burning, but it doesn't look good..... Also, ifff Eugene survives the beating he took from Abraham, it will take a lot for the group to trust him. I don't read the comics and don't want to know yet. We'll see.


I really dont think it is Beth being burned. Do you think they would have went to the effort of having a whole episode about Beth only to kill her off the next time she is on the screen.


----------



## dwilliams35

michaelbaranowski said:


> I really dont think it is Beth being burned. Do you think they would have went to the effort of having a whole episode about Beth only to kill her off the next time she is on the screen.


They really haven't had much of a problem killing off major characters.. I wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## bg

I agree, look how much character development they did with Dale, Shane, Andrea, Hershel, et al, only to kill them off. I'd hate to see Beth killed off but it wouldn't surprise me if it happened...


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Think about it, there are only 3 episodes left this fall, and Bob, a minor character is the only one killed off so far, and in the previews, first Carol comes out, with the sad music playing, looking like her best friend just died and Daryl comes out holding a small body wrapped in a sheet. Carol, then said "Thank you" to Daryl. Guess we will find out who was so important not to dump down the Elevator shaft. They still have time to kill off a major character. Also, obviously it looks as if Daryl has rescued Carol or took the Hospital, with help from who. When Daryl came out of the woods and then turns to someone and said "It's okay to come out now", who is it, Morgan or the guy Beth helped escape from the Hospital? Got me to wondering. Guess we'll find out next week.


----------



## Steelersfan

Didn't like this past episode though.

I'll just po'd if they don't work out a deal with Directv at the end of the year. 
Those ads they are running during the show are quite annoying.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

michaelbaranowski said:


> I really dont think it is Beth being burned. Do you think they would have went to the effort of having a whole episode about Beth only to kill her off the next time she is on the screen.


Told y'all it wasn't beth. She will be around for awhile


----------



## Ox Eye

Yep, you called it! Wanna call who's behind Daryl in the woods?


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Ox Eye said:


> Yep, you called it! Wanna call who's behind Daryl in the woods?


Noah but will have to wait until next week


----------



## dwilliams35

michaelbaranowski said:


> Noah


 It's not going to be just one person: one person would come out with him, he's got several folks back there.


----------



## My Little Big boat

Noah for sure, he may run into Glenn and the rest that left in the bus. We now know what the next big fight will be


----------



## Ox Eye

My Little Big boat said:


> Noah for sure ...


I agree.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

You were right! Beth is Alive! Trying to outsmart myself does't work but looks like some of the pieces of the puzzle are falling into place now. Hey, if it's Noah, what happened to Morgan, who we saw walk into the woods following Rick's trail.


----------



## jamisjockey

My Little Big boat said:


> Noah for sure, he may run into Glenn and the rest that left in the bus. We now know what the next big fight will be


My money says Darryl picked Glenn's group up enroute and brought the whole of them back.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> You were right! Beth is Alive! Trying to outsmart myself does't work but looks like some of the pieces of the puzzle are falling into place now. Hey, if it's Noah, what happened to Morgan, who we saw walk into the woods following Rick's trail.


At the end of last nights show Daryl and Noah were going back to get help to save Beth and Carol so that is why I have the feel that Daryl is walking him out of woods.

Morgan will show up but most likely in a few weeks at the end of the Mid-season episode.


----------



## TheGoose

Remind me, who's Morgan?

I pretty much had Eugene figured for a fake all along. Still think there's another twist to the Eugene story.



Hookem-Guy81 said:


> You were right! Beth is Alive! Trying to outsmart myself does't work but looks like some of the pieces of the puzzle are falling into place now. Hey, if it's Noah, what happened to Morgan, who we saw walk into the woods following Rick's trail.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

TheGoose said:


> Remind me, who's Morgan?
> 
> I pretty much had Eugene figured for a fake all along. Still think there's another twist to the Eugene story.


Morgan is the black guy that hit Rick in the head with the shovel the first spisode when he got out of the hospital and helped him recover.


----------



## TheGoose

Ah, I must've missed that scene. When did Morgan follow Rick into the woods? After the Terminus/church finale?



michaelbaranowski said:


> Morgan is the black guy that hit Rick in the head with the shovel the first spisode when he got out of the hospital and helped him recover.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

TheGoose said:


> Ah, I must've missed that scene. When did Morgan follow Rick into the woods? After the Terminus/church finale?


After Terminus when they are walking about the railroad track and they have reunited with the baby. And Rick uses mud to write on one of the Terminus Signs that it is "NOT" safe.


----------



## Meadowlark

If I heard correctly, only two more new shows this season...and then back to re-runs. 

Too bad, sure would like some more of Walking Dead.


----------



## Hookless

Meadowlark said:


> If I heard correctly, only two more new shows this season...and then back to re-runs.
> 
> Too bad, sure would like some more of Walking Dead.


It is two more before the holidays and it will pick back up again in Feb. Same as last year.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

Hookless said:


> It is two more before the holidays and it will pick back up again in Feb. Same as last year.


YA, They take off for the holidays cause viewing numbers will be down so they might as well not has new episodes for the next month or so.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I agree it's probably going to be Noah with Daryl, but was just wondering where Morgan will pop up. About time for him to sneak in there somewhere. Hope he won't be as crazy as he was last time.


----------



## Ox Eye

Hookless said:


> It is two more before the holidays and it will pick back up again in Feb. Same as last year.


I'm going out on a limb, here, and speculate that Carol is going to be the end-of-season cliffhanger. We saw previews of the lady cop/boss ordering Carol off life support. I'm thinking we'll have to sit on that outcome during the off season haitus. I'm also going to be very disappointed if the plot sees Carol offed and this is the way they do it. She deserves a more fitting demise than being hit by the only car running in the entire city and she didn't hear/see it coming. And, she would not be so dumb and inexperienced as to run out the door and into the street without first giving a cursory glance around for walkers. Doing that, she would have seen the car. Carol deserves better ... and I hope I'm wrong!


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

I already went out on a limb and it was pretty flimsy. You never know with this show. There are more twists and turns every week which is why I love it.


----------



## Ox Eye

It does keep you guessing.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Tonights Episode should be named "Trust no one, no more, no less". Hey look out that window while I stand behind you and kick your brains out! and Hey while that baby is crying and you guys think I am freaking out in here behind this closed door, I am going to rip up these boards and run away......Haven't figured out if Father Gabriel running away is a good thing or bad.


----------



## Gemini8

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Tonights Episode should be named "Trust no one, no more, no less". Hey look out that window while I stand behind you and kick your brains out! and Hey while that baby is crying and you guys think I am freaking out in here behind this closed door, I am going to rip up these boards and run away......Haven't figured out if Father Gabriel running away is a good thing or bad.


This week's episode brought to you by "Dumbarse 'R Us". I can't believe she turned her back; can't believe they trusted to take the 3 cops back instead of just offing them right there, and the list goes on.

I don't think Gabriel running away is a good thing at all. But I have yet to figure out how he plays in all of this. He definitely has a hidden past of some sort. I really had a fleeting thought that he was going to burn the church down when he got out. Glad he got to see Bob's leg though. Maybe he'll finally realize the seriousness of all that is happening.


----------



## Ox Eye

Sasha has enough experience to know not to trust a stranger ... even one named Bob ... especially since he has an immediate reason to do her in.

The good Padre is a liability. Don't know what crazy idea he's acting on, but whatever it is, it won't turn out well.


----------



## En Fuego

Unless I missed something I am pretty sure the little person that Daryl was burning was the child from the mother and child zombie pair in battered shelter. Remember Daryl told her she did not have to finish them off. She went back to sleep and he did it for her. She was distraught because she identified with them and was upset as she too was battered. Plus the sadness behind finally getting out of a battered household only to get made into a zombie.
But I have not seen them burn the bodies of other walkers recently so I have no idea why he would do that, except to give the battered woman and her child a more fitting tribute than to just an arrow to the head.


----------



## jesco

Hookem-Guy81;1172449Haven't figured out if Father Gabriel running away is a good thing or bad.[/QUOTE said:


> I got the impression he was running TOWARDS someone or some place, not running away. I think Father Gabriel is the beginning to a new threat. I get the feeling that there is more to "Father" Gabriel than meets the eye.


----------



## Gemini8

jesco said:


> I got the impression he was running TOWARDS someone or some place, not running away. I think Father Gabriel is the beginning to a new threat. I get the feeling that there is more to "Father" Gabriel than meets the eye.


You may be on to something about him running towards something.

I'm going to go out in left field here, but we have assumed that the man we saw walking on the tracks was Morgan; but we never saw his face because it was covered & he was wearing a hood. Was that really Morgan or was it possible Gabriel?!?! Considering he seems to be hiding something, it might be a plausible idea. Don't know...just trying to connect all of the dots, but they keep moving


----------



## BigNate523

im thinking that it will be Abraham to the rescue in the next episode just seems to be setting up for it i think first they come back to the church to reunite with the group only to find Michon and Carl in trouble then go to get rick and the rest of the crew or aid them in getting back Beth and Carol. and im sure Eugene will come up with something that will get him a little redemption with Abraham the others.


----------



## Steelersfan

*..*



BigNate523 said:


> im thinking that it will be Abraham to the rescue in the next episode just seems to be setting up for it i think first they come back to the church to reunite with the group only to find Michon and Carl in trouble then go to get rick and the rest of the crew or aid them in getting back Beth and Carol. and im sure Eugene will come up with something that will get him a little redemption with Abraham the others.


You might be on to something but maybe too soon. I'm thinking maybe he comes to the rescue in Part 2 of the season when it airs in Feb. Always a mid season cliffhanger, you know...


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Gemini8, agree Father Gabriel is on a mission of some sort,.... but that was Morgan on the tracks. He took his hood off at the sign with the x on it and headed out towards the trees that were marked with an x by Rick. After he took his hood off you could see it was Morgan. Plus, he had weapons. Morgan is out there somewhere.


----------



## Gemini8

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Gemini8, agree Father Gabriel is on a mission of some sort,.... but that was Morgan on the tracks. He took his hood off at the sign with the x on it and headed out towards the trees that were marked with an x by Rick. After he took his hood off you could see it was Morgan. Plus, he had weapons. Morgan is out there somewhere.


Thanks for the reminder. I remember him doing that now. OK, now to figure out Gabriel...lol


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Very Sad Episode. Wonder how it will affect all of them........and there is Morgan. He now knows he is on Ricks trail! Now the waiting game for rest of season.


----------



## Ox Eye

Well, that outcome was totally pointless.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Well, they usually kill off a major, and Beth was it. Still sad......but dam Rick put his bad *** costume on and ran that guy down and gave him his walking papers too didn't he.


----------



## My Little Big boat

But Morgan picked up the map that showed going to DC, that may send him the wrong way


----------



## Ox Eye

Hookem-Guy81 said:


> Well, they usually kill off a major, and Beth was it.


Had Beth buried the scissors in Dawn's head, that would have been meaningful. But, to just poke her in the shoulder was lame and, as I said, pointless. The end results could have been the same, but Beth would gone out with some creds to her name.

Just sayin'.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81

Agree with you. I did see the scissors were not very deep and I thought the same thing.....I also thought that Morgan would head to Washington DC, but I think Abraham wrote some other things on there about them leaving and Rick staying....can't remember. Obviously he is going to catch up to everyone sometime.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

I was in totally shock with the hole in Beth's head. I was surpruised that they didnt start a massacre of the others in the hospital. This was very sad. From the previews it looks like the return is going to very sad for Beth's funeral. 

I would like to see Morgan some back in the return but I have the feeling that he will be just one step behind for most of the remaining season.


----------



## 4LATSNORTH

Did anone get an idea of how many of the hospital "captives" left with Rick's group. Cudos to Daryl for the payback, for killing Beth.


----------



## michaelbaranowski

4LATSNORTH said:


> Did anone get an idea of how many of the hospital "captives" left with Rick's group. Cudos to Daryl for the payback, for killing Beth.


I don't remember seeing any leave as they were walking out other than Noah. Unless they join with Rick's group there is really no need in showing them leaving and also the group is all ready too big to be moving. It is great to have a large group if homesteading but moving alot of people is tough.


----------

